# CT Froggers?



## ogrfrogs (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello All -

As my (boring) title suggests, I was curious if there were any CT Froggers out there. I was posting to my social media the other day and I got a message from a fellow CT resident - I was shocked because nobody I know actually is into herps at all!

I was curious if there were folks out there.


----------



## tinc2344 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not in CT but in Mass not far from Providence


----------



## Justin3 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm in Amherst about an hour from Hartford


----------



## Shazace (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm not in CT but the CT border is 5 miles away from me. I'm about 30-40 mins from Hartford


----------



## ogrfrogs (Jan 7, 2021)

Sounds like a huge MA contingent here!


----------



## benchan (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm in CT (Guilford)! Would love to connect with other froggers in the area.


----------

